

Opinions on the Use of ‘Cold Tweeting’ - hunckler
http://www.agencypost.com/11-entrepreneurs-opinions-on-the-use-of-cold-tweeting/

======
joshowens
Wow, thanks for sharing this list. I wrote an app,
[http://follower.io/](http://follower.io/), which identifies people to "cold
tweet". Very interesting stuff.

